# Do you have ride share insurance lined up for July 1st (Florida drivers only)



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

As Florida drivers all need to know...

Come July 1st you basically need ride share insurance if you don't want...

Your insurance to get canceled for violating terms

AND

Not getting your car fixed in the event of an accident

Neither a regular policy NOR uber will cover you in the event you have an accident when you haven't accepted a ping and are logged on.

And your insurance company will cancel you for good measure.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

It's not rideshare


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

naplestom75 said:


> It's not rideshare


He didn't say rideshare he said ride share


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

And I quit. I know I take a risk that my car insurance will find out at any point, but I won't allow Uber to be forced to tell them so that they can drop me. I made $50 in 3 days. I can make that working 6 hours minimum wage.



naplestom75 said:


> It's not rideshare


What is it, for all intents and purposes that's the moniker, do you prefer amateur taxi?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

aJoe said:


> And I quit. I know I take a risk that my car insurance will find out at any point, but I won't allow Uber to be forced to tell them so that they can drop me. I made $50 in 3 days. I can make that working 6 hours minimum wage.
> 
> What is it, for all intents and purposes that's the moniker, do you prefer amateur taxi?


If you have officially quit, I would get your account deactivated and get a letter from Uber stating you are no longer active. Even if you are not taking rides, just having an active account could get your Insurance company to claim a violation of policy as you more than likely violated policy at one point if you have an active Uber driver account.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> If you have officially quit, I would get your account deactivated and get a letter from Uber stating you are no longer active. Even if you are not taking rides, just having an active account could get your Insurance company to claim a violation of policy as you more than likely violated policy at one point if you have an active Uber driver account.


Not being active isn't good enough.

In Florida your insurer can flat out ask uber if you were online within 12 hours of either side of an accident.

I'm betting that they will have a different awnser if you weren't logged in VS not an active driver.



aJoe said:


> And I quit. I know I take a risk that my car insurance will find out at any point, but I won't allow Uber to be forced to tell them so that they can drop me. I made $50 in 3 days. I can make that working 6 hours minimum wage.


By the letter of law, your insurer can only ask in an accident investigation, However if you have an accident even if you are offline at the time, How uber answers if your online during an accident could easily be enough proof that your a driver to drop you (while not necessarily denying your claim)

For example, you get T-boned at a red light but an uninsured driver, not your fault, ect.

Your insurer asks about what hours you were online for that day,

Uber tells your insurer that you were online the night before,

And you get dropped, (but they may still pay the claim.)

However, with the sheer quantity of drivers that i suspect are woefully under-insured for uber, They might trick uber into revealing drivers just to be able to drop them off the books. And you can't really fight it because your in violation of the TOS for your insurance policy.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> By the letter of law, your insurer can only ask in an accident investigation, However if you have an accident even if you are offline at the time, How uber answers if your online during an accident could easily be enough proof that your a driver to drop you (while not necessarily denying your claim)
> 
> For example, you get T-boned at a red light but an uninsured driver, not your fault, ect.
> 
> ...


That's why I feel I'm pretty much done. I may do a few more rides in the next 30 days but hopefully not, being free is very liberating. I quit and what do I lose being online for 10 to 12 hours to make $15.00, $5 of which will go to gas.

So great to not have to drive the idiot pax around, some were very nice, even some non tippers. but the nice ones don't make up for the rotten ones, no more worries about 1s or sitting next to my phone at all times. The risks always outweigh the benefits, but when you need to pay bills you gotta do what you gotta do, be Ubers Biotch.

I could get a job delivering for Dominos but I'm too old to wear a stupid costume or put that dumb sign on my rood which screams hey insurance I'm using my car to do work.


----------



## Diegomaeggo (Feb 22, 2017)

Is anyone other than foremost actually offering ride share endorsements in Florida yet? I heard Geico is working on it, any one else? 

I plan on adding ride share coverage as soon as possible, but it doesn't seem there are many options at this point.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Don't worry about all scare tactics
Just keep driving 10 to 15 hours per day
You stay behind the wheel except for bathroom 
Breaks. 
The Cabbies in Florida are almost out of business!


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Cab companies out of business in Florida? Don't think so. My company is working on having self driving taxis too. Uber, lyft and other tncs aren't the only ones working on this. BTW, one company, Transdev, is starting to use some uber like tactics on drivers such as getting on us about high cancelation rates, but they haven't dropped our rates yet or terminated anyone's contract yet as far as I know.


----------



## DJC72 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> As Florida drivers all need to know...
> 
> Come July 1st you basically need ride share insurance if you don't want...
> 
> ...


See the attached. This is a letter I literally just got from progressive. I'm leasing through Uber and I got the coverage they require for the lease. I am aware of all the reasons someone may be against a lease through Uber. I've seen all the posts about. The lease works for my situation. The lease is not my concern. This insurance thing is. I saw something about a gap insurance that fills in what's missing between normal coverage and Uber's supplemental coverage for about only $10-15 a month but that may be for other states. I'm guessing that doesn't apply to us in FL based on this thread.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DJC72 said:


> See the attached. This is a letter I literally just got from progressive. I'm leasing through Uber and I got the coverage they require for the lease. I am aware of all the reasons someone may be against a lease through Uber. I've seen all the posts about. The lease works for my situation. The lease is not my concern. This insurance thing is. I saw something about a gap insurance that fills in what's missing between normal coverage and Uber's supplemental coverage for about only $10-15 a month but that may be for other states. I'm guessing that doesn't apply to us in FL based on this thread.


Thanks so glad I quit.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> As Florida drivers all need to know...
> 
> Come July 1st you basically need ride share insurance if you don't want...
> Neither a regular policy NOR uber will cover you in the event you have an accident when you haven't accepted a ping and are logged on. And your insurance company will cancel you for good measure.
> View attachment 121132


So please explain to me how my insurance company is going to know that I'm driving for Uber if I'm involved in an accident but I have no passengers in my car and I haven't accepted a ping. And even if I am logged on the only person that knows that is Uber, what you're saying doesn't make sense to me so I'm all ears explain it to me please. Now if what you're stating is true then there's going to be a tremendous loss and drivers in Florida because you can't afford commercial insurance and drive for Uber.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> So please explain to me how my insurance company is going to know that I'm driving for Uber if I'm involved in an accident but I have no passengers in my car and I haven't accepted a ping. And even if I am logged on the only person that knows that is Uber, what you're saying doesn't make sense to me so I'm all ears explain it to me please. Now if what you're stating is true then there's going to be a tremendous loss and drivers in Florida because you can't afford commercial insurance and drive for Uber.


They will ask Uber and Uber will be required to tell them.

Everyone driving for Uber without special rideshare or commercial insurance is at risk of getting their personal policy dropped. If I was making $200 in 10 hours it would be worth the risk. For $1 or 2 an hour revenue, not income it's not even worth doing.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> They will ask Uber and Uber will be required to tell them.


Who's going to ask Uber what, my insurance company is going to ask Uber if I'm driving for them.

How does my insurance company know that I'm driving for Uber, why would my insurance company know if I'm involved in an accident and I don't have an Uber passenger in my car I'm not required to tell my insurance company I drive for Uber if I'm involved in an accident and it's not Uber related and I sure wouldn't be stupid enough to do that. What you're stating doesn't make sense to me so please explain it to me. Now let's make it real simple so you're driving and you're involved in an accident but you're logged on to the Uber app and you have an accident and there's no Uber passengers in the car, now how is your insurance company going to know to call Uber unless you're stupid enough to tell them oh I was just involved in an accident and oh by the way I drive for Uber but I didn't have an Uber passenger in my car. I believe common sense is involved here but please explain it to me I'm not being sarcastic I'm just trying to get an answer that's clear and not muddy.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Does your insurance company ask you for your mileage when you obtain your insurance and when you renew your policy? If so they can red flag you when you drive excessive miles, let's say more than 25,000. They can contact uber and uber is required to tell them if you are


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> Who's going to ask Uber what, my insurance company is going to ask Uber if I'm driving for them.
> 
> How does my insurance company know that I'm driving for Uber, why would my insurance company know if I'm involved in an accident and I don't have an Uber passenger in my car I'm not required to tell my insurance company I drive for Uber if I'm involved in an accident and it's not Uber related and I sure wouldn't be stupid enough to do that. What you're stating doesn't make sense to me so please explain it to me. Now let's make it real simple so you're driving and you're involved in an accident but you're logged on to the Uber app and you have an accident and there's no Uber passengers in the car, now how is your insurance company going to know to call Uber unless you're stupid enough to tell them oh I was just involved in an accident and oh by the way I drive for Uber but I didn't have an Uber passenger in my car. I believe common sense is involved here but please explain it to me I'm not being sarcastic I'm just trying to get an answer that's clear and not muddy.


What's the correct phrase for the behavior the above poster is describing? Anyone??


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

How about he is looking for a clear answer.


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

INSURANCE FRAUD!!


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Jesus some of the questions and answers some come up with is beyond me, please explain to me how you come up with insurance fraud. If my insurance company asks me if I drive for Uber and I lie that's fraud. Only if I'm in an accident and I'm trying to lie to my insurance company that is not the case here.

Now the question that was placed, was we drive for Uber the Uber app is on and where logged in and we're involved in an accident and there's no Uber passengers in the car. I wouldn't expect Uber to pay for the accident because in my opinion it's not Uber related even though the app is on I'm out driving around with no Uber passengers in my car, somebody could have broadsided me at an intersection, that doesn't have anything to do with Uber in my opinion.

I wouldn't want Uber to know I was involved in an accident if it was not Uber related, they would probably hold that against you again you have to use a little Common Sense here and I'm not trying to be sarcastic. Are you going to tell Uber you got a speeding ticket or are you going to just wait till they run a background check on you and find it themselves.

If I am in a wreck with no Uber paxs in my car It would be on my insurance or the person if he was at fault that I was involved in the accident with.

Why in God's name would you tell your insurance company if you're involved in an accident and there's no passengers in your car that you drive for Uber to me that is fraudulent intelligence.

Now of course if you're involved in an accident and you've got passengers in your car you have to notify Uber and you have to notify your insurance company at that point they're going to make a determination whether you're covered or not, but my insurance company knows that I drive for Uber and I do not have Commercial Insurance. And I would like to reiterate I'm not trying to be sarcastic.

I'm just looking for some honest straightforward answers I don't see any things difficult about that, and if I rubbed you wrong it wasn't my intention, you can always just select ignore.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jonhjax said:


> Cab companies out of business in Florida? Don't think so. My company is working on having self driving taxis too. Uber, lyft and other tncs aren't the only ones working on this. BTW, one company, Transdev, is starting to use some uber like tactics on drivers such as getting on us about high cancelation rates, but they haven't dropped our rates yet or terminated anyone's contract yet as far as I know.


So just cab drivers will be out of business lol


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Uber app on, no pax, fender bender, no injuries. Notify your insurance company. Insurance company inquires if you work for Rideshare company with your insured vehicle. Do you tell the truth? If not, is lying a problem if Ins Co eventually find out? (Fraud?) They would at least cancel your policy I would think?


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Just about all drivers will be gone, Kody. IMO there will be black car and shuttles, but fewer than they are now. Human taxis and tncs too, but very very few. Pretty much for people who just have to have a human driving the vehicle. Probably at a premium price. I think some individuals or very small corporations may try to fill whatever void that exists when SDCs become the norm, not the exception. I like your response though, good sense of humor there.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

jonhjax said:


> Does your insurance company ask you for your mileage when you obtain your insurance and when you renew your policy? If so they can red flag you when you drive excessive miles, let's say more than 25,000. They can contact uber and uber is required to tell them if you are


No my insurance company does not ask my milage each year, they simply send a new insurance card.



Doowop said:


> Uber app on, no pax, fender bender, no injuries. Notify your insurance company. Insurance company inquires if you work for Rideshare company with your insured vehicle. Do you tell the truth? If not, is lying a problem if Ins Co eventually find out? (Fraud?) They would at least cancel your policy I would think?


Jesus this is redundant, why would your insurance company ask if you work for a ride share company over a fender bender accident, if you are the only person in the car. What does ride share have to do with it.

NOTHING.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> No my insurance company does not ask my milage each year, they simply send a new insurance card.
> 
> Jesus this is redundant, why would your insurance company ask if you work for a ride share company over a fender bender accident, if you are the only person in the car. What does ride share have to do with it.
> 
> NOTHING.


Don't confuse insurance companies with Stupidity. If Ride Share is a violation of the terms of their policies, and if Ride Share accidents occur causing problems , they are interested in eliminating those policy holders who violate policies. Now IF they ask, will you lie? That is the question. Don't ASSUME they will NEVER ask.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I heard some rumblings that Uber will have to notify your insurance company that you drive for them starting July 1, but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

My experience with insurance companies after fender benders:
They're going to ask you what happened. In your story, you say something like "I was driving home or I was driving to the gas station, or I was going to pick up a friend when X happened." I consider pax my friends so it's not a lie 
They will say:
"I'm so sorry about your car Mr XXX. But I am glad no one was injured. Let me help you get your car fix as soon as possible."
They will NOT ask if you drive for Uber. That's just ridiculous. You already told them you were heading home or to the gas station or to pick up your friend.

Now if there's injuries with passenger in vehicle, that might be different, as there will be more to investigate and they will need to speak to all parties in accident.



Lee239 said:


> I heard some rumblings that Uber will have to notify your insurance company that you drive for them starting July 1, but I don't know if that's true.


Nah. Doesn't sound right. Would they notify all insurance companies? What if you're insured with some small insurance company? They cant send names of all drivers to all insurance companies.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nah. Doesn't sound right. Would they notify all insurance companies? What if you're insured with some small insurance company? They cant send names of all drivers to all insurance companies.


First of all this is only Florida. Every car insurer in Florida can request to know who drives for Uber and have Uber send them a list of people who are insured by that company. Uber had that info right in your app


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> First of all this is only Florida. Every car insurer in Florida can request to know who drives for Uber and have Uber send them a list of people who are insured by that company. Uber had that info right in your app


First of all I'm not even sure Uber is going to provide a list of all drivers in the State of Florida that drive for them why would they, we already know there are drivers that are not telling their insurance company that there in a Rideshare program because of the evident fact that if your insurance provider finds out and it's against TOs then they are going to drop your insurance and then Uber is going to be out of drivers so Uber would be cutting their own throat I don't know how many ways you can spell this read it write it or try to explain it at this point it's all speculation. If all else fails Common Sense prevails.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> First of all I'm not even sure Uber is going to provide a list of all drivers in the State of Florida that drive for them why would they, we already know there are drivers that are not telling their insurance company that there in a Rideshare program because of the evident fact that if your insurance provider finds out and it's against TOs then they are going to drop your insurance and then Uber is going to be out of drivers so Uber would be cutting their own throat I don't know how many ways you can spell this read it write it or try to explain it at this point it's all speculation. If all else fails Common Sense prevails.


Read the legislation in full and let me know.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> I am truly sorry but when was the last time you had a urinalysis you're not reading the post we're talking about having an accident when you have no ride-share passengers in your car it's on your dime I've responded to this at least three times you don't even read the post if you're involved in an accident and there's no Rideshare passengers in the car why would your insurance company even ask you if you're in a ride share program you're in an accident it happens enough said try reading the post before responding and have a great Memorial Day weekend


Take 3 deep breaths...


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Read the legislation in full and let me know.


You can read it for both of us the bottom line is let's just say on speculation what's going to take place that hasn't but so Uber is going to provide a database so that all insurance companies in the State of Florida can look and see if any of their customers are in a Rideshare program, if that's the case there will be a mass exit of Uber drivers after July 1st, and Uber being as money greedy as they are is not going to let that happen they will either have to provide us with a means to get Commercial Insurance or they're going to lose drivers, I'm not buying Commercial Insurance to drive for Uber X or Uber XL at this point in time Uber says we are not required to have Commercial Insurance the only platform that does is Uber black. I believe we beat this dead dog to death.



Doowop said:


> Take 3 deep breaths...


Thank you it's really needed when you try to read some of these redundant posts I hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks, I will have a good weekend. The Doctor will see you now.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Doowop said:


> Thanks, I will have a good weekend. The Doctor will see you now.


Thank you I have scheduled your next urinalysis.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm not sure about this, but tncs may be required to have drivers furnish proof that they have rideshare or commercial insurance in order to drive for them. I'm very unsure about this because I think neither uber or lyft would agree to do this. Does anyone know about this for sure?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

So far I can get no response from Uber, but they're going to have to do something because after July 1st they may be losing thousands of drivers all across the State of Florida and they're not going to do that they're going to have to come up with something


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

This is a response that was posted in the Gainesville forum and I believe it's a good response best one I've seen yet which I fully agree with.


I asked them my self not to long ago, they showed me the law that was passed and explained it as this. The law requires commercial insurance coverage for all people using the software and the law also states that said coverage can come from either the driver themselves or from the TNC operator (uber/lyft). No where in the law does it say that the TNC will have to notify the drivers insurance policies. They also assured me that as the law stands, there is no requirement for them to do so and of course they would not do so as long as they don't have to. There concerns are also ours because if they go ahead and inform the ins companies then as you said millions of drivers will stop driving and their service will be screwed.


Thank for your professional response. I mean it just takes common sense everybody speculating on what if. The bottom line is Uber as we all know as an 80 billion dollar business and they're not going to let this go down the tubes even if they have to go out and start their own commercial insurance company.

Which would be a smart thing to do, if you ask me at reasonable rates, which you probably have to hold your breath on.

Just like them going out and trying to help people with poor credit lease a car at $600 a month which me and you could do on our own good credit for $250 a month these are many of the complaints I have against Uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> Jesus some of the questions and answers some come up with is beyond me, please explain to me how you come up with insurance fraud. If my insurance company asks me if I drive for Uber and I lie that's fraud. Only if I'm in an accident and I'm trying to lie to my insurance company that is not the case here.
> 
> Now the question that was placed, was we drive for Uber the Uber app is on and where logged in and we're involved in an accident and there's no Uber passengers in the car. I wouldn't expect Uber to pay for the accident because in my opinion it's not Uber related even though the app is on I'm out driving around with no Uber passengers in my car, somebody could have broadsided me at an intersection, that doesn't have anything to do with Uber in my opinion.
> 
> ...


The law HB 221, kicks in July 1.

*Less THAN HALF! of accidents that taxis get in don't have ANY passenger in the car*, but they are still a higher liability even when they don't have a passenger because of the sheer number of miles they driver every year. Some taxis are driven 22+ hours a day 6+ days a week.

So if you have an accident the intention of this is to protect itself from uber drivers fraudulently filing claims when they are actually under uber's policy. The reason why is because the deductible is 2-4 times the deductible in a standard insurance policy.

T*he LAW allows any involved party to inquire with uber/lyft to determine if a driver is online at the time of ANY accident*. This is to prevent an insurer from getting stuck holding the bag because you are filing a claim on your personal policy when you should be filing it on uber's policy.

The insurance companies have been given the right to ask.... Uber doesn't have the right not to reply.

However the insurance companies might be able to determine who is driving for uber depending on how uber fulfills their requirements of disclosing when drivers are online. It's possible that uber is just going to give the insurers access to database where they can just query any active driver and see when they are logged in.

If your insurance policy DOES NOT EXPLICITLY AND CONTRACTUALLY SAY YOU CAN DRIVE FOR A RIDESHARE COMPANY,

You have NO COVERAGE WHILE YOUR LOGGED IN FOR YOUR OWN CAR.

You might just get a letter from your insurer in August that your policy will be canceled because you didn't disclose you drove for uber.


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

aJoe said:


> That's why I feel I'm pretty much done. I may do a few more rides in the next 30 days but hopefully not, being free is very liberating. I quit and what do I lose being online for 10 to 12 hours to make $15.00, $5 of which will go to gas.
> 
> So great to not have to drive the idiot pax around, some were very nice, even some non tippers. but the nice ones don't make up for the rotten ones, no more worries about 1s or sitting next to my phone at all times. The risks always outweigh the benefits, but when you need to pay bills you gotta do what you gotta do, be Ubers Biotch.
> 
> I could get a job delivering for Dominos but I'm too old to wear a stupid costume or put that dumb sign on my rood which screams hey insurance I'm using my car to do work.


Oh man, you make a good point. I didn't even think about the pizza drivers. I can see how that is predatory, looking into if you are ride share, but delivering pizza if okay? You run the same risk delivering pizza on a Friday night as you do driving people around. I imagine some lawyer is going to claim that same analogy as I did.

Is Uber really supposed to determine if everyone in Florida who has an accident is a ride share provider? That could result in hundreds of checks every day I suppose. I mean, there are millions of people. I don't know how many accidents happen every day on average. Now if I have my friend in my car, giving me gas money, to take them on an errand, how does that not make me a ride share provider? Technically speaking of course. I cannot see this law not being reversed in the supreme court some day.

Is it even legal for Florida to check with Uber. If Uber makes a database available, doesn't that infringe on anyones right to privacy? Who is to say that they just quit driving Uber. If it were even true that I did decide "I'm not doing this anymore", and my insurance refuses my claim, then the lawsuits come. I'm just saying that the state of Florida is in for one hell of a hit storm.

Just one last thought. If I know that my insurance won't cover me driving ride share, I know they won't pay for my damages, and so I wouldn't bother submitting a claim because my rates would just go up. Uber covers the liability anyway, I'm just stuck with a busted car to send to the junk yard. No harm no foul. Ignorance may not always be bliss, while intelligence will prevail.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

BillGinCT said:


> Oh man, you make a good point. I didn't even think about the pizza drivers. I can see how that is predatory, looking into if you are ride share, but delivering pizza if okay? You run the same risk delivering pizza on a Friday night as you do driving people around. I imagine some lawyer is going to claim that same analogy as I did.
> 
> Is Uber really supposed to determine if everyone in Florida who has an accident is a ride share provider? That could result in hundreds of checks every day I suppose. I mean, there are millions of people. I don't know how many accidents happen every day on average. Now if I have my friend in my car, giving me gas money, to take them on an errand, how does that not make me a ride share provider? Technically speaking of course. I cannot see this law not being reversed in the supreme court some day.
> 
> ...


You would save yourself a lot of time and frustration if you would read the post before responding at this point it's speculation exactly what's going to happen after July 1st. And as I said Uber is as we all know an 80 billion dollar business now do you honestly feel that Uber is going to report all of its drivers to its individual insurance companies knowing that they could lose their insurance coverage and they would immediately have to stop driving for Uber which in turn means that Uber would lose tens if not thousands of drivers after July 1st it simply is not going to happen in that context. So Uber if they were smart would buy their own Commercial Insurance Company and sell that to their drivers or they're going to have to provide some sort of other means gap insurance I'm not sure period because the bottom line is some insurance companies terms of service specifically States you cannot drive and shuttle people around on Standard Insurance. I do know that all state is trying to come up with an idea that's not yet taken place here in Florida but all state has a small window that does not specifically State they would cancel if they knew that you were driving for Uber as it is now. The bottom line is I'm sure that we'll see something come out within the next 30 days long before July 1st.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> You would save yourself a lot of time and frustration if you would read the post before responding at this point it's speculation exactly what's going to happen after July 1st. And as I said Uber is as we all know an 80 billion dollar business now do you honestly feel that Uber is going to report all of its drivers to its individual insurance companies knowing that they could lose their insurance coverage and they would immediately have to stop driving for Uber which in turn means that Uber would lose tens if not thousands of drivers after July 1st it simply is not going to happen in that context. So Uber if they were smart would buy their own Commercial Insurance Company and sell that to their drivers or they're going to have to provide some sort of other means gap insurance I'm not sure period because the bottom line is some insurance companies terms of service specifically States you cannot drive and shuttle people around on Standard Insurance. I do know that all state is trying to come up with an idea that's not yet taken place here in Florida but all state has a small window that does not specifically State they would cancel if they knew that you were driving for Uber as it is now. The bottom line is I'm sure that we'll see something come out within the next 30 days long before July 1st.


 No... fuber could easily be in denial....

It's not like fuber doesn't do all kinds of stupid stuff that gets them sued. This is no different


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> No... fuber could easily be in denial....
> 
> It's not like fuber doesn't do all kinds of stupid stuff that gets them sued. This is no different


Uber will have to do something, or after July loose thousands of drivers here in Florida and this will extend to other states. It's the same for any TNC.


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

The answer is simple! When you apply for primary insurance, regardless of 
carrier you sign an agreement that says your vehicle is not being used for
commercial purposes, if you do ride share you are violating this agreement.
This is INSURANCE FRAUD!


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Ace Richards said:


> The answer is simple! When you apply for primary insurance, regardless of
> carrier you sign an agreement that says your vehicle is not being used for
> commercial purposes, if you do ride share you are violating this agreement.
> This is INSURANCE FRAUD!


Well Ace, please tell us what do you use for insurance then. Or apparently you don't drive by your simple statement. Which is completely wrong it's not fraud until you're involved in an accident while transporting passengers for hire, and then you do not report that you're driving for a TNC that's fraud.

Now Ace please tell us that you get arrested for 20 /in a school zone are you going to call your insurance company and tell them, now please give us a simple answer yes or no.

That could be misconstrued as fraud. You might want to read the fine print in your own policy. This is a Uber forum we drive for TNC companies your answer is not simple it's vague. 

We're looking for helpful answers towards trying to attain affordable coverage prior to July 1st not that redundancies of what if what is simple answer Jesus it's very frustrating to see redundant posts that lead you nowhere.

Most drivers here cannot afford Commercial insurance. I truly believe there will be some sort of affordable Rider available from many insurance companies.

If not as I've said for about the 10th time you're going to be forced to cancel your current insurance and go find an insurance coverage that has a rider that covers TNC drivers.

Hopefully on or before July 1st as I said somebody already here posted Geico has one that's one option, Allstate's another possible on those are simple answers, and this is not to be taken sarcastically, it was not being posted to be sarcastic, but sometimes you can only read so much.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

You need to have a commercial policy. If you lease a car it will go up from 139 to about 200 dollars a month.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> You need to have a commercial policy. If you lease a car it will go up from 139 to about 200 dollars a month.


Ok what if you don't lease a car


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

My first quote was about $700 per month. I'm a taxi driver and use the taxi for personal reasons also. Since I haven't had insurance in my name instead of the business I work for I have a lapse in coverage and it costs double or more for me for at least the first six months. I talked to an underwriter about this and she confirmed what both commercial and personal insurance agents told me. Needless to say, I won't be doing rideshare for awhile. I'm approved for both auto leases and purchases but I'll purchase only personal insurance when I get my own vehicle. The rates for tncs will need to go up quite a bit to make it worthwhile for me to do it. Good luck everyone and be safe out there.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> Uber will have to do something, or after July loose thousands of drivers here in Florida and this will extend to other states. It's the same for any TNC.


How many drivers even know this unless they are members here. Even members here were outraged when they thought they got a paycut because they didn't know how much per mile they made after Uber took their 25%.

This is what is going to have to happen Uber will have to agree to insure your car for every moment your app is on. That way your personal policy has nothing to do with it. Same as when you work for a taxi company, their policy covers you while driving their car, your personal policy has nothing to do with it, except if you get a ticket and you have points.

I am going to ask to be deactivated regardless I won't drive for them an quit 2 weeks ago because it was a complete waste of time.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> Ok what if you don't lease a car


probably 139 to 150 depending your driving record.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> probably 139 to 150 depending your driving record.


Well then tell us who this company is so some of us knows I called Allstate today A friend of mine that is an agent he is checking with Allstate he knows that it's in the works but it's extremely difficult to try to figure when this will go into effect but he was not aware of the July 1st issue which is rapidly approaching. No one driving for Uber can afford $300 a month Commercial Insurance that's for taxi cabs we're not taxi cabs we don't drive 24/7 at least I don't.

Now if you get a policy in the price range that you have just stated of $139 and up that is your insurance. That's not a rider that's an insurance policy with a T&C Rider so that means that when you're not driving for Uber or left your covered normally by this policy as would-be Allstate Geico Farm Bureau whoever you can't have two policies you've got to have a policy with a commercial Rider and if you can get one in that price range that's about what a normal insurance policy goes for depending on your driving record.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> Well then tell us who this company is so some of us knows I called Allstate today A friend of mine that is an agent he is checking with Allstate he knows that it's in the works but it's extremely difficult to try to figure when this will go into effect but he was not aware of the July 1st issue which is rapidly approaching. No one driving for Uber can afford $300 a month Commercial Insurance that's for taxi cabs we're not taxi cabs we don't drive 24/7 at least I don't.
> 
> Now if you get a policy in the price range that you have just stated of $139 and up that is your insurance. That's not a rider that's an insurance policy with a T&C Rider so that means that when you're not driving for Uber or left your covered normally by this policy as would-be Allstate Geico Farm Bureau whoever you can't have two policies you've got to have a policy with a commercial Rider and if you can get one in that price range that's about what a normal insurance policy goes for depending on your driving record.


No. its commercial insurance based out of California


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> How many drivers even know this unless they are members here. Even members here were outraged when they thought they got a paycut because they didn't know how much per mile they made after Uber took their 25%.
> 
> This is what is going to have to happen Uber will have to agree to insure your car for every moment your app is on. That way your personal policy has nothing to do with it. Same as when you work for a taxi company, their policy covers you while driving their car, your personal policy has nothing to do with it, except if you get a ticket and you have points.
> 
> I am going to ask to be deactivated regardless I won't drive for them an quit 2 weeks ago because it was a complete waste of time.


Unfortunately what you just described will not do you any good the issue is going to be that once your insurance knows your driving for a TNC they're going to cancel on you, it does not make any difference if Uber covers you, you cannot have two active insurance policies at the same time, of course uber has an umbrella policy as we all know, the issue is that if your private insurance company finds out you're driving for a TNC they're going to cancel then you're going to be without insurance, and uber will cancel they have known about this from the very beginning. They have tried and succeeded in cheating private insurance companies.

And as I've been saying for weeks yes Uber is going to be without tens of thousands of drivers all across Florida if they don't come up with some insurance plan on their own, it would behoove them to start their own insurance company. But I feel as you do there's going to be a lot of drivers deactivating on or before July 1st than risk loosing there current insurance.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> No. its commercial insurance based out of California


 Well Buckie is it top secret, did you read what I asked, that you would be so nice to share it with the forum. I am hoping Allstate comes through or I will call Geicho. If I find help [ I will share it.]


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Why would a insurance company cancel on you just because they find out you drive for Uber etc? A person could have multiple vehicles and have a vehicle insured with company A that has never been used for any commercial purposes and has just regular personal insurance. The same person could have another vehicle that is used exclusively for commercial purposes with appropriate commercial insurance with another company B. The fact that you drive commercially does not mean that you drive commercially with the vehicle that insurance A is insuring.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

I think he meant two policies on the same vehicle


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> And as I've been saying for weeks yes Uber is going to be without tens of thousands of drivers all across Florida if they don't come up with some insurance plan on their own, it would behoove them to start their own insurance company. But I feel as you do there's going to be a lot of drivers deactivating on or before July 1st than risk loosing there current insurance.


My guess is the part timers will disappear more than the full time drivers.
However the bulk of the drivers are probobly part timers.



Telsa34 said:


> Unfortunately what you just described will not do you any good the issue is going to be that once your insurance knows your driving for a TNC they're going to cancel on you, it does not make any difference if Uber covers you, you cannot have two active insurance policies at the same time, of course uber has an umbrella policy as we all know, the issue is that if your private insurance company finds out you're driving for a TNC they're going to cancel then you're going to be without insurance, and uber will cancel they have known about this from the very beginning. They have tried and succeeded in cheating private insurance companies.


Uber's insurance plan is to largely have drivers first file claims with their personal insurance... that's what the policy is when you have to file with Allstate or whomever first.

This is by definition insurance fraud.

The LAW effective July 1st for Florida states that Uber can no longer tell their drivers to do that, and that they need to provide primary insurance while the app is on.

It's THIS increased risk that is the reason the insurance companies don't allow you to drive for uber with a standard policy.

ANOTHER problem this is going to cause for uber is that it may very likely slow down the uber sign up process.

If you have to change your insurance policy BEFORE starting uber I think that this may decrease the number of willing applicants.

Instead of "try it and see if i can make some money and do it a few hours a week"

it will be "switch my insurance to a more costly policy, and try to make some money"

I don't know how much their sign ups will go down but i'm betting it will decrease.

Hopefully this will also cause some of the applicants to actually do some due diligence about uber research what the earnings really are and really think hard before getting signed up.

But honestly i doubt it.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Ok John we know you drive a Taxi. Thanks for your input. It has been covered before. 
As I said Uber will have to do something, there not going to loose 1000s of drivers.
Insurance companies will have to come out with ride share or loos 1000s of policies. And there is money to made by writing ride share policies. Geicho has a ride share Policy now.
Uber is far cheaper than Taxis, Uber has a quick response time and most drivers are good safe drivers as are some cab drivers. And Uber is not going away.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> My guess is the part timers will disappear more than the full time drivers.
> However the bulk of the drivers are probobly part timers.
> 
> Uber's insurance plan is to largely have drivers first file claims with their personal insurance... that's what the policy is when you have to file with Allstate or whomever first.
> ...


Your right about insurance claims and this is deceptive of Uber and it will have to change after July 1 or they are going to loose thousands of drivers.
If you are in a wreck Uber should be paying first if you are on your way to the Pax or they are in the car. Right now Geicho does have a policy for ride share, and more will be coming out.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

jonhjax said:


> I think he meant two policies on the same vehicle


Yes that's what I meant it may not have come out correct because a lot of times I use voice to dictate. You can't have two policies at the same time, that's why it's called a rider it's a policy that rides over your normal policy unless you have Commercial Insurance which is a policy used exclusively by the taxi cabs as I'm sure John can verify those policies are usually expensive because of the volume of customers a taxi cab may carry. This is one of the confusing factors to the insurance companies when it comes to Uber and its drivers or TNC companies you may drive part time you may drive full time they're trying to figure out what is the most affordable way to price this type of policy that's what I was told yesterday from a Allstate Insurance representative that I've known for 20 years


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I just got off the phone with Geico and I spoke to a representative there for 10 minutes. Geico does not have a policy for Florida as of yet but that policy has been written but has not been approved. I explained to the Geico representative that come July 1st there are going to be a lot of people that are going to be out of work and Uber going to be out of a lot of drivers and Geico was not aware of that. That representative said as soon as I got off the phone he was going to contact his supervisor to make them aware of it and said that Geico will do their best to try to get this out on or before July 1st and that if anyone calls they can have insurance the same day he could not give me specific prices. But he said for example in the state of Georgia you can run anywhere from $400 to $2,000 a year depending on your driving record and the type of vehicle that you drive now I hope that helps the good decent Uber drivers out there that have been following this thread. It's just about as bad as watching Fox News and Donald Trump the speculation and the talk about insurance fraud enough everyone is fully aware of insurance fraud. The bottom line is there has not been that much available to TNC drivers all that's going to change because there is a vast Market out there for money to be made and there will be people to take advantage of that I can assure you that. As I said Uber is stupid for not getting involved in this since there an 80 billion dollar business. So I hope this helps some of you and you have a good week and a safe weekend and drive safely.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

My question is why hasn't someone in the Gainesville area gone down to the walk-in Center and ask Uber what is going to take place on July 1st I live in Jacksonville I guess me and my wife will drive down there tomorrow and I will sit down in front of somebody and I will come back with some answers and I will post them here


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Minor fender bender, with minimal payout and no medical payouts, an insurance company isn't going to do much research. $1-2000 is the cost of doing business.

Now if you get into a bad, at fault wreck? Totaled your $20,000 car? Trip the Hospital? Medical bills? Even if not at fault, Uninsured Motorist?

Now your insurance company is on the hook for some money. The insurance adjusters job is specifically to find reasons why not to cover you. If I were an insurance adjuster and was looking at your case, completely sober, empty car, t-boned at 2am in a popular bar spot. Hmmm, ok he noted on his account that he doesn't use the vehicle for commercial purposes. Let me get Uber on the line real quick and see if he's got an active account...

Oh he drives for Uber? Oh and he was online last night at the time of the accident?

Well... well... guess who's getting a bonus!



Uberfunitis said:


> Why would a insurance company cancel on you just because they find out you drive for Uber etc? A person could have multiple vehicles and have a vehicle insured with company A that has never been used for any commercial purposes and has just regular personal insurance. The same person could have another vehicle that is used exclusively for commercial purposes with appropriate commercial insurance with another company B. The fact that you drive commercially does not mean that you drive commercially with the vehicle that insurance A is insuring.


That's a valid question. I'm sure you can get an affidavit from Uber stating the only car you have on your driver account is VIN# XYZ that the VIN# ZYX, the vehicle that was involved in the accident, was never registered to operate on Uber.

However, we know the majority of Uber drivers, this would not apply to. Most do not have multiple cars, and those that do, probably went ahead and registered all of them so they could Uber in whatever car they had at the time, in cases where they're married or whatnot.

My question would be, why would you be splitting your insurance unless you can't get a discount from the company providing RSE for having multiple policies with the, which most companies offer.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> My question would be, why would you be splitting your insurance unless you can't get a discount from the company providing RSE for having multiple policies with the, which most companies offer.


My case I have absolutely everything insured thru USAA except the car used for rideshare, as USAA does not do rideshare insurance in VA, or did not the last time I checked.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Steve's quote.


My question would be, why would you be splitting your insurance unless you can't get a discount from the company providing RSE for having multiple policies with the, which most companies offer.

I don't think you can split insurance you have to have a policy with a Rideshare Rider or Commercial Insurance and you're not going to be able to afford commercial insurance I got a quote for Farmers today for $379 a month no one can drive for Uber make that kind of money and pay for the wear and tear on your gas. I'm going to wait and see what Geico has to offer and hopefully that will be within the next 30 days


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> Steve's quote.
> 
> My question would be, why would you be splitting your insurance unless you can't get a discount from the company providing RSE for having multiple policies with the, which most companies offer.
> 
> I don't think you can split insurance you have to have a policy with a Rideshare Rider or Commercial Insurance and you're not going to be able to afford commercial insurance I got a quote for Farmers today for $379 a month no one can drive for Uber make that kind of money and pay for the wear and tear on your gas. I'm going to wait and see what Geico has to offer and hopefully that will be within the next 30 days


No his question was two different cars, one with personal with company a and the second with rideshare with company b.

There are people that pay $800 a month plus insurance for an uber lease. Its unfortunate but that is the cost of doing business. You are free to continue risking driving without it, thats your choice. If you are running full time its not a terrible expense. At least with full commercial you can hand out business cards and take private clients.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> No his question was two different cars, one with personal with company a and the second with rideshare with company b.
> 
> There are people that pay $800 a month plus insurance for an uber lease. Its unfortunate but that is the cost of doing business. You are free to continue risking driving without it, thats your choice. If you are running full time its not a terrible expense. At least with full commercial you can hand out business cards and take private clients.


I don't I don't know how anyone can drive for Uber and make those kind of payments you're not making any profit for sure again I feel that something will happen on or before July 1st


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

My bet is that Uber will take on the primary insurance role while app is on. It will be too disruptive and too cumbersome for new people that they always need for the high turnover. They may charge a fee to the driver per rider for providing primary insurance again all guess but that is where my money is.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> My bet is that Uber will take on the primary insurance role while app is on. It will be too disruptive and too cumbersome for new people that they always need for the high turnover. They may charge a fee to the driver per rider for providing primary insurance again all guess but that is where my money is.


But most Uber drivers are not within compliance now, what would change just because Florida makes a strict law specific to it?

Most drivers will just continue driving with their personal insurance, getting in trouble if they get into an accident, then wondering what went wrong...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> My bet is that Uber will take on the primary insurance role while app is on. It will be too disruptive and too cumbersome for new people that they always need for the high turnover. They may charge a fee to the driver per rider for providing primary insurance again all guess but that is where my money is.


Florida law says they have to take primary.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> But most Uber drivers are not within compliance now, what would change just because Florida makes a strict law specific to it?
> 
> Most drivers will just continue driving with their personal insurance, getting in trouble if they get into an accident, then wondering what went wrong...


Well Steve if you would follow this thread closely enough what they're insinuating and I don't doubt it is that come July 1st Uber will be releasing driver information into some sort of database where are insurance companies can verify if we're driving for Lyft or Uber and will cancel if they find out even if we're not involved in an accident I am trying to find replacement insurance as I speak. I talked to Farmers Insurance today and I talked to GEICO I'm hoping that Geico which has a policy in the works for the State of Florida already but it hasn't been improved speeds up the process and it's available on or before July 1st the agent told me he can sign you up in one day


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> But most Uber drivers are not within compliance now, what would change just because Florida makes a strict law specific to it?
> 
> Most drivers will just continue driving with their personal insurance, getting in trouble if they get into an accident, then wondering what went wrong...


Depending on how Uber handles it they may cover the rideshare requirement or at least have the opportunity to based on my reading


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Depending on how Uber handles it they may cover the rideshare requirement or at least have the opportunity to based on my reading


If they haven't by now why would they in the future? Most drivers are already non-compliant...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If they haven't by now why would they in the future? Most drivers are already non-compliant...


Because now either the driver or Uber has to provide rideshare coverage.... and it is required by one or the other to actually have the ride share endorsement. I think they would loose too many new drivers if they do not cover it at least when the new drivers first sign up.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Because now either the driver or Uber has to provide rideshare coverage.... and it is required by one or the other to actually have the ride share endorsement. I think they would loose too many new drivers if they do not cover it at least when the new drivers first sign up.


New florida law with database notwithstanding, how is that any different then today?

All drivers get Liability, some states that's all that is required to operating a motor vehicle.

All drivers also get comprehensive and collision, contingent that they have valid insurance. Whether you truly have valid insurance is your responsibility.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Ok Steve you have beat this to death.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> My question is why hasn't someone in the Gainesville area gone down to the walk-in Center and ask Uber what is going to take place on July 1st I live in Jacksonville I guess me and my wife will drive down there tomorrow and I will sit down in front of somebody and I will come back with some answers and I will post them here


Because they don't know. And are deeply troubled because if drivers need a commercial policy, most will quit because it will too expensive to drive


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Because they don't know. And are deeply troubled because if drivers need a commercial policy, most will quit because it will too expensive to drive


Where is this requirement for personal commercial insurance for the driver coming from? When I read the bill I only see really the same that it has always been but now Uber has to cover accidents when their insurance is in play without first getting a denial from your personal insurance policy aka primary insurance.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Because they don't know. And are deeply troubled because if drivers need a commercial policy, most will quit because it will too expensive to drive


Wow great excuse.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Today I and my wife drove down to Gainesville Florida to the Uber center located in the Hyundai dealership in Gainesville. I sat down with a nice gentleman that I actually had met at TPC. And I Expressed my concerns and told him of the large amount of misinformation on the Internet concerning exactly what was going to take place here in Florida with the July 1 enactment of legislation recently signed our Governor Rick Scott over the ride share program.

*Now no matter what I say here, I will tell you right up front there will be some to come forward and say the information that I'm presenting is wrong or question that and most of those will be non Uber drivers or disgruntled people*. I am not a insurance agent do not take my word for any thing but feel free to contact Ubers insurance policy through the James River insurance company. http://www.jamesriverins.com/

I will try to explain this as clearly as I possibly can. First of all you have to have full coverage insurance to drive for Uber we all are aware of that. In the state of Florida we have no fault insurance which means if you're an accident no matter what your insurance covers the damages to your car first, then the person that are involved in the accident there Insurance is going to cover their car. If you're involved in an accident and it's not your fault and the other driver is cited and they have full coverage insurance you file a claim against their insurance company.

In the event there is litigation or a hold a on that insurance, your own personal insurance company can step in and make repairs to your car but you're responsible for whatever deductible is on your policy. In the case of Ubers Insurance as well as my own they have $1000 deductible.

Now most insurance companies have it covered in their terms of service that if you are driving for a ride share service or TNC this is a violation of your contract with the insurance company. And if you attempt to file a claim on your insurance company if you're involved in an accident while driving to pick up a passenger or with a passenger in the car and you report this to your insurance company you run a very good chance of your policy being canceled. And that can be considered Fraud. But there is no need to do this since you are covered by Uber.

Your private insurance is for your protection when you are driving when the Uber App is not turned on. The first misconception that's out there on the Internet is that you have to have a passenger in your car to be covered by Ubers insurance. This is totally wrong the moment you turn the app on you are covered by Ubers insurance, this is period one. If you accept a ping and are driving to pickup that passenger you're covered by Ubers insurance this is period two, if you're involved in an accident with a passenger this is period three. Ubers Insurance is you're primary Insurance.

If you're involved in an accident and their passengers in the car, you are to report the accident to Uber*. (You do not contact your private insurance company.)* All damages to your car are covered under the Ubers insurance policy with a $1000.00 deductible through the James River insurance company. http://www.jamesriverins.com/

Any personal injury is covered in the same policy. Below is the Declaration page out lining the coverage.
I spoke to a representative at James River Insurance today they were friendly and eager to answer all my questions.

Again now let me clear up the topic about insurance Fraud.
*A false representation of a matter of fact-whether by words or by conduct, by false ormisleading allegations, or by concealment of what should have been disclosed-thatdeceives and is intended to deceive another so that the individual will act upon it to heror his legal injury.*

If you are asked by your insurance company if you drive for a ride share program and lie and you're involved in an accident and you're trying to file a claim that's Fraud.

If asked by your insurance company if you drive for a ride share tells the truth. But there is no need to contact your insurance if its a Uber related crash period.

But as I stated previously the moment you turn the App on you were covered by Uber, no matter what anybody on this forum says. Again if you're involved in an accident with the App on Ubers Insurance covers the damage to your car and to any passengers that might be injured while in your car there covered up to the policy limits.

The second big misconception and lie is that on July 1 Uber is going to have to provide to the State of Florida all Uber driver information which could be accessed by private insurance companies that is totally false and will never happen. And anybody with common sense would know that. It's an invasion of privacy. Within the next few weeks Uber will be sending out information to drivers in the State of Florida that will hopefully clear up a lot of the misinformation that is out there.

So I can only speak for myself I have a dash camera in my car one camera that faces the front of the car the other camera faces the interior of the car this is for my own protection in case of an accident or a passenger would accuse me of something that I did not do, or in case its needed for documentation of somebody of some one messing up your car your car, god forbid.

Now I will explain some of the shortcomings that I've seen in some of this. Number 1 is the Uber deductible $1000.00 I would have this put back, in case of an accident. If in a wreck you have to send Uber pictures of your car and they will not let you drive till those damages are fixed. In a case where you are not at fault and the driver of the other car is you can file against there insurance but do not expect a speed repair. But you will not have to pay the deductible. Number 2 Uber will verify if you are on line with the App and have accepted a Ping before starting any claim, so what if something goes wrong with the app?? well you have the camera.
And if you do not feel comfortable with this, then you will have to buy your own ride share insurance. But if you do and your in a accident they most likely will tell you to file with Uber first, as Farmers Insurance Policy does on one Uber driver. Unless you have a full blown commercial policy. at $300.00 plus a month, the only platform requiring this is Uber Black and possible Uber select.

Again. I am not a insurance agent do not take my word for any thing but feel free to contact Ubers insurance policy through the James River insurance company. http://www.jamesriverins.com/


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Most of what you said seemed to jive with my reading of the new law, I did not see anything in the law that required comprehensive or collision insurance. I did see liability and uninsured/underinsured and a few other things that seemed good but nothing requiring comprehensive. They did have something in there talking about if comprehensive insurance pays out who that payout must go to (directly to repair shop/lien holder)


----------



## DJC72 (Apr 18, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> Today I and my wife drove down to Gainesville Florida to the Uber center located in the Hyundai dealership in Gainesville. I sat down with a nice gentleman that I actually had met at TPC. And I Expressed my concerns and told him of the large amount of misinformation on the Internet concerning exactly what was going to take place here in Florida with the July 1 enactment of legislation recently signed our Governor Rick Scott over the ride share program.
> 
> *Now no matter what I say here, I will tell you right up front there will be some to come forward and say the information that I'm presenting is wrong or question that and most of those will be non Uber drivers or disgruntled people*. I am not a insurance agent do not take my word for any thing but feel free to contact Ubers insurance policy through the James River insurance company. http://www.jamesriverins.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing so much great info from your visit to the Uber office. What I still don't understand is 1) how do we keep personal coverage if the insurance company drops us when they find out we're a rideshare driver and 2) how did progressive find out I am one? I didn't tell them and they didn't ask. The only way I can imagine they found out is they're able to ask TNCs and get an answer or access their list of drivers. I cannot renew with progressive for this reason. See the attached. It's the letter I got from progressive. They know I'm a driver but they do not disclose how they know. I plan to ask them.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

DJC72 said:


> Thanks for sharing so much great info from your visit to the Uber office. What I still don't understand is 1) how do we keep personal coverage if the insurance company drops us when they find out we're a rideshare driver and 2) how did progressive find out I am one? I didn't tell them and they didn't ask. The only way I can imagine they found out is they're able to ask TNCs and get an answer or access their list of drivers. I cannot renew with progressive for this reason. See the attached. It's the letter I got from progressive. They know I'm a driver but they do not disclose how they know. I plan to ask them.


I cannot answer why you lost your insurance coverage I can tell you that Uber and Lyft is not going to tell any insurance company that you work for them because it's a violation of your privacy and they know that they would be cutting their own throats causing their drivers to lose their insurance which means that they would not be able to drive for them they're simply not that stupid, and how would they even know to ask Uber if you are driving for them.

Now I know that Geico offers a Rideshare policy in Florida I know that allstate is working on it as well but I will tell you what I was told buy an insurance agent that for example Farmers Insurance offers a policy and an Uber driver had a Rideshare policy through farmers. He was involved in an accident and filed a claim through farmers and Farmers notified him that since he drives for Uber and he's covered by Uber he needed to file with them first and he did and the accident was paid for.

The whole subject is very confusing to say the least I tried to make it as simple as I can take the time and read it again and you may pick up more out of it it. I will say this to you if your insurance cancelled on you now you're in a catch-22 if you go to apply for new insurance they're going to ask you why you're not currently insured and if you tell them that you were cancelled they're going to ask you if you
why you were cancelled and you will have to tell them at that point they may ask you are you still driving for a Rideshare company and you're going to have to admit it do not lie.

And you're going to have to find some sort of Rideshare insurance or an insurance company that allows rideshare, the bottom line is there is going to be more options available in the coming months because of the new legislation here in Florida insurance companies are going to see that and they're going to pick up on it because there is a market out there for Rideshare insurance.

I hope this is helpful if not PM me and I'll give you my phone number and you can call me I hope you have a great weekend I'm out close to the airport making fairly good money today.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Geico does not offer rideshare at all. And will drop you and the hint of ridesharing.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I was told Friday by a GEICO agent that it has been proposed but has not been passed in Florida and they're trying to expedite it. I know Farmers Insurance has a Rideshare policy you can check with them but right now I'm not doing anything I'm going to keep the insurance that I got if I'm involved in an accident you report it to Uber not to your insurance company because Uber is your primary insurance company when you are driving when you turn their app on.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

> ="Telsa34, post: 2547159, member: 105176"]I was told Friday by a GEICO agent that it has been proposed but has not been passed in Florida and they're trying to expedite it. I know Farmers Insurance has a Rideshare policy you can check with them but right now I'm not doing anything I'm going to keep the insurance that I got if I'm involved in an accident you report it to Uber not to your insurance company because Uber is your primary insurance company when you are driving when you turn their app on.


Starting July 1st
If you have an incident while your NOT ride sharing it can set off a chain of events leading to your insurer finding out you uber, and getting your policy canceled.

In the event of ANY claim your insurer can ask uber what hours you were online on whatever date.

"this person is not a driver"= you don't loose your insurance

"this person was online between 21:00-3:00 AM"= you loose your insurance.

Even if the accident happened WAY outside the hours you were online.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Starting July 1st
> If you have an incident while your NOT ride sharing it can set off a chain of events leading to your insurer finding out you uber, and getting your policy canceled.
> 
> In the event of ANY claim your insurer can ask uber what hours you were online on whatever date.
> ...


And how is your insurance going to know you drive for Uber, when you are not asked, and the accident does not involve the ride share program.
And how would they get a hold of Uber,

What you stated below is simply unfounded and speculation period.

Show where in the legislation it states that.

*(Starting July 1st
If you have an incident while your NOT ride sharing it can set off a chain of events leading to your insurer finding out you uber, and getting your policy canceled.)

What you stated is simply unfounded and speculation period. Drivers here do not need it, there is enough confusion over this as it is.*


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> And how is your insurance going to know you drive for Uber, when you are not asked, and the accident does not involve the ride share program.
> And how would they get a hold of Uber,
> 
> What you stated below is simply unfounded and speculation period.
> ...


You do need it actually, the law doesn't say you need it but your insurer can CUT YOUR POLICY for being an uber driver.

https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/221/BillText/er/PDF

*
(d) In a claims coverage investigation, a TNC shall
immediately provide, upon request by a directly involved party
or any insurer of the TNC driver, if applicable, the precise 
times that the TNC driver logged on and off the digital network 
in the 12-hour period immediately preceding and in the 12-hour 
period immediately following the accident. *An insurer providing 
coverage under subsection (7) shall disclose, upon request by
any other insurer involved in the particular claim, the 
applicable coverages, exclusions, and limits provided under any
automobile insurance maintained in order to satisfy the
requirements of subsection (7)

(b)1. * An insurer that provides an automobile liability
insurance policy under part XI of chapter 627 may exclude any
and all coverage afforded under the policy issued to an owner or
operator of a TNC vehicle while driving that vehicle for any
loss or injury that occurs while a TNC driver is logged on to a
digital network or while a TNC driver provides a prearranged
ride.* Exclusions imposed under this subsection are limited to
coverage while a TNC driver is logged on to a digital network or
while a TNC driver provides a prearranged ride. This right to
exclude all coverage may apply to any coverage included in an
automobile insurance policy, including, but not limited to:

YOUR INSURER IS ALLOWED TO ASK IF YOU ARE LOGGED ON AND MAY REFUSE A CLAIM IF YOU ARE LOGGED ON.

Expect it to be standard operating procedure in an accident to request with uber if you are logged in.

If sending uber 1 email can save your company from paying $1000+ claim you will make SOP to do.

So if you have to file a claim AT ALL your insurer can accidentally discover that you uber.

There's also a massive gap in coverage.

If you are logged in and not assigned a trip...
d
Ubrer provides ONLY liadbility
Your personal insurer can auto-deny your claim. (see above)

https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/
*While you're online with Uber before you accept a request*, you are covered by our insurance policy _*for your liability to a third part*_y if you are in an accident when you're at fault. A third party is someone or something other than yourself or your vehicle, and coverage includes your liability to pay another driver's or another person's medical bills or to pay for property damage (like a damaged fence). Coverage is at least $50,000 in injury liability per person with $100,000 in total liability per accident and $25,000 in property damage liability per accident. We maintain this automobile liability insurance on your behalf, if you do not maintain applicable insurance of at least these amounts.

So...

This is NOT a small hole in the least.

Log on until accepting a trip- liability only

Drop off until accepting another trip- liability only

Cancel until accepting another trip- Liability only


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

and you can add this to your list I found this out today I found this out today bluebird does not pay any medical to the driver they will not pay for your medical coverage, but that's not an issue to me since I'm retired military.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> and you can add this to your list I found this out today I found this out today bluebird does not pay any medical to the driver they will not pay for your medical coverage, but that's not an issue to me since I'm retired military.


That's not uncommon even for full commercial coverage.

I have VA for health coverage, and Aflac for supplemental if i were to get injured.


----------

